# Kayak CBBT 11-18 5:15 til 9:00p



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Last night started off a little slow but picked up. Started just short of the SBC and as the current picked up we worked our way in along the bridge. When we first arrived the schoolies were on the bottom but after an hour the fish starting to hit on the surface. 3 Hours of fishing I landed 18-20 fish. All fish were in the 18" range. Rick C also fished with me and I believe he caught more than me. Current was very strong and we got a good work out but the fishing was fun.

Robert


----------

